# Panasonic Viera TH-50PZ80B Screen Issue (Thin Vertical Line)



## Sciacca (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello there! I'm having a bit of trouble and would really appreciate if anyone could give me a little advice. A thin vertical line (a pixel or so wide) has appeared on my Panasonic Viera TH-50PZ80B. This problem has only occurred today but does not appear to be showing any sign of going away by itself. The line started out red but after the set was switched off for roughly three hours has become black. I've spent a while trawling various forums and help sites but none appear to identify any clear fix. I'm not very well versed in TV repair or maintenance so I don't understand many of the more technical answers. I've added a couple of images below, one of my screen at this moment in time and the other of a picture I found posted on another forum. With regards to the second image, my set appears to be suffering from 'Case 1'. I'm looking for a fix, I'm already considering professional repair so I don't need that suggesting unless its the only viable option. Thank you in advance for any help you can offer!


----------

